# labs after being on armour 6 weeks



## sunshine#78 (Nov 16, 2014)

My doctor wants to remove me. I am more hypo them when i started. I dont think he gets it that i should raise every 2 weeks. I stated at 30. Now at 45. Said he supposes I can try 60 on the weekends.
T3 free 2.5. 1.7-3.7 
Tsh .80. .35-4.95
T4 Free .9. .7-1.5


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Could you please post the ranges for each result? Thank you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

You may need a new doctor. Your FREE T3 is in the basement. Even w/o the ranges which we do need, I can tell. And you do not raise every 2 weeks.

The protocol is to get labs every 6 to 8 weeks and then titrate upward if needed by 1/4 grain (15 mgs..)

Please read the enclosed above!

Welcome to the board.

TSH is not a reliable test on which to base an opinion when it comes to dosing Armour or any thyroid med for that matter.


----------



## sunshine#78 (Nov 16, 2014)

I have an appointment to see a functional dr in January. Hoping that will be good. I also ordered the saliva cortisol test as i tremble inside at each increase but it gets better aftera couple days


----------

